# Kawasaki 360 belt will NOT reset no matter what! HELP!:(



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

my belt will not reset. i made sure the switch in the belt cover was at its proper setting. it still wont reset. ive fallowed the proper instructions manytimes. and still flashes. its limiting my rmp soo i need to reset this.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*IT WAS RUMORED* that some years of the 360, the switch was reversed. (labeled in reverse)
instead setting it to the proper setting of ON, try switching it off.
the switch should be flipped toward the rear of the bike. that's the proper setting.
you can also bypass that trip switch all together if you want.

if you would like to bypass it, get a thick paper clip and stick it in the 2pin connector that connects to that switch. that will complete the circuit and it will be "ON"
tape that sucker up and ride on.

it also quite possible that the reset procedure you are doing needs a little adjustment.
tell me the steps of what you are doing to reset the belt.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I'd unplug the switch, then test for continuity using a Digital volt meter. If you get tone, the switch is closed and in the correct position, and that isn't your problem.

as stated above... Tell us what procedure you are using to reset.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> some years of the 360, the switch was reversed. (labeled in reverse)


No problem with the switch labeling on any 360 or KVF models. 
What it is that the 2007 model year 360 requires a slightly different belt clearning procedure due to change in the wiring harness. The only difference is that - DO NOT connect Grey female to the Black male connector during the reset procedure.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea i dont unplug the grey and white during the procedure. i think its a bad switch. ill let you guys know wen i test tonight thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreenMan said:


> No problem with the switch labeling on any 360 or KVF models.


the info comes from nyroc.

original post edited


----------

